# Am I too Big for my Pony?



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

I don't think you are to big for him/her.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

wel i dont think you are to big for your pony you look really nice on him


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I think that you are a little big for him, but since you're done growing you shouldn't have to get a new one. It could, be the size of his neck that makes you look too big for him, that's just what I think.


----------



## ponyz (Jul 1, 2008)

like do i look huge on him. like i should not ride him any more?


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

no, you're not huge on him. You can still ride him.


----------



## ponyz (Jul 1, 2008)

okay. In some pictures and angles i look small on him, some i look great and some i look huge... ug


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

no you dont look huge i think you will be fine to keep riding him


----------



## ponyz (Jul 1, 2008)

Okay! thanks! I love him so much and he loves me to! Any more opinitons? I would like a lot! Thanks


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

You look a little big, but nothing bad. You are fine for riding him though


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

I think you look fine on him. I bet in games you have an advantage to get some nice tight corners on a pony that size  he looks great in that first pic with all the pink  very fit looking.


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

No, I think you look nice on him.

Ha, I just have to say, the first pic made me smile. Love the shoe choice :lol:


----------



## ponyz (Jul 1, 2008)

Okay thanks! My upper body is really long, and my legs are pretty short, so i am disporportioned as it is lol


----------



## ponyz (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah I decided I wanted to ride, so i wore cloges haha!! I later changed into tennis shoes(when they fell off =P haha


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

Haha, I bet! I thought it would be quite challenging to ride with them. I can't even walk in mine too well, they just suddenly decide to fly off my feet!


----------



## ponyz (Jul 1, 2008)

haha same!! I sometimes just ride barefoot, it feels SO weird though!!!!


----------



## ponyz (Jul 1, 2008)

anyone else?


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Youu Look Fine!
I Abs LOVE Your Tack!! Omg Its Class!


----------



## Biscuit (Jun 18, 2009)

I think you look fine.
I Love the pink !


----------



## ponyz (Jul 1, 2008)

haha thanks everyone =] I love my pink =]


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i think you look fine on him.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't think you look too big, I'm the same height as you but a little heavier (working on that haha) and was having lessons on the same sized pony as you have before I got my horse and my instructor is the same size and rides anything between 12 and 16 hands and will soon be breaking in a little 11.2 hand pony. For their size ponies are very strong.


----------



## hollybee (Aug 14, 2009)

i think you look absolutely fine on him ! 
the only way you'd look big on him is if you weren't as thin as you are, because your height's fine.
i'm not as thin as you and i'm 5'8/5'9, both of my horses are 17.2 because i feel like my legs are too long for anything else haha
i don't think you should worry at all !

p.s. love everything pink !


----------



## kumquat27 (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't think your to big for him  the pink looks great!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

You most certainly do not look too big on him. In truth a smaller short backed horse can carry more per pound than a tall leggy horse can. Riding western you look just fine to me. Many people think they have to have a huge horse. Personally, I like em short. Your weight is fine and dandy and for your height you fit together nicely.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_You're not big enough that you'll cause him to have difficulties, and you wont cause him pain.
I'm 5'8" and I can ride 13hh but nothing below, really.

Unless you grow quite a lot more, or gain a hell of a lot of weight you should be able to keep riding him. 
_


----------



## andysgagirl (Aug 6, 2009)

You aren't too big for him. He can handle your size just fine, he could honestly handle someone alot heavier than you - horses are not wimpy animals! As far as how you look on him, I think you look fine. Your legs might be a little long on him but I wouldn't worry about it. I used to ride Paso Finos and I always felt like a giant on them but there bodies can handle alot more than you think they could.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeha your fine. Prince is 13.2 and im 5 even, and look good on him, so your not too much bigger then me... i cant see the pics tho .


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I love the pink on him! You two look great!


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I think you look fine on him. Don't worry about it. If you love him and he's a good match for you, that's all that matters. He certainly can carry you with no problem.


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

I think he looks about perfect for you.

Your legs don't hang below his belly (Mine did on my Appaloosa mare who was a large pony).

Your upper body doesn't look "too big", hence you appear to be a good match for him. 

And you don't weigh very much so that should be fine as long as he's kept in good condition and can easily carry your weight.


----------



## ponyz (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks all. I think I was strating to feel big on him because he used to be overwirght, but I workthed him out of it and hes skinnier now. So he does not hold my leg as wel as he used to, but hes still okay =] I love my boy =]


----------



## smarcik (Aug 24, 2009)

You look great together! By the way- he's beautyful!


----------



## omellika (Aug 27, 2009)

He fits *perfctly* . And BTW , he doesn't look like a pony : )


----------



## Scrambles (Aug 23, 2009)

Your feet are a teensy weensy bit low on him, but that's nothing that's going to compromise your riding of him. You two fit just fine!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

You're legs are a little long on him, but it doesn't matter. He can handle your weight and much, much, more.


----------



## ponyz (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys!! I am feeling a ton better! Thanks smarcik and everyone else that said hes pretty =]. I will put new pics up later today!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Don't underestimate the horse! I'm 5'4", weigh 97 lbs, and my 13.3hh paso fino is absolutely fine under me. Your horse has strong quarters and forelegs and doesn't appear too tense. I think you're fine


----------



## ponyz (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks! He can carry 200+ with no problem and I am not worried about hurting him, i just dont want others to think I am too big. I guess its more of a self confedince issue =]


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

No, you look perfectly fine. And really, you go off of weight, not height to see if your too big. 20% of their weight is being safe, depending on the condition, they can definetly care more. You guys look greeat together!
My mare is 15.1 hands 1000 lbs, and I'm 5'7" and about 140 lbs. And we are fine.


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

goodness i hope you're not too big on him, cause then that would mean that I'm too big on Joey and I luff riding him! I'm 5'8" and 129 lbs, Joey is a dainty 14.2


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Scientifically, no you are not too big on him. As a rule, you should be no heavier than 20% of their body weight. If he weighs 800, his maximum rider weight is 160. If he weighs 900, his maximum rider weight is 180. Since you are 100-105, you are not a problem at all for him to carry.


----------



## dancehabit7 (Jul 11, 2009)

Well.. I don't think you are way too big for him, maybe just a little bit. But not really, I think it is just because he has quite a short neck that makes him look too small, but I think it's fine. He can easily hold you.. because your anything but a big girl, he would have no problem. So i think it's fine 

If you grow any more though, I think it's probably best you get a new horse.. because there is nothing worse than seeing a small horse with a rider that is too big for it.. It looks too controlling and it makes people think your only riding it because you can control it and they win shows and stuff.. But I don't think that's the case here.. I say keep riding him till you grow a little more


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

dancehabit7 said:


> Well.. I don't think you are way too big for him, maybe just a little bit. But not really, I think it is just because he has quite a short neck that makes him look too small, but I think it's fine. He can easily hold you.. because your anything but a big girl, he would have no problem. So i think it's fine
> 
> If you grow any more though, I think it's probably best you get a new horse.. because there is nothing worse than seeing a small horse with a rider that is too big for it.. It looks too controlling and it makes people think your only riding it because you can control it and they win shows and stuff.. But I don't think that's the case here.. I say keep riding him till you grow a little more


There's nothing wrong with a normal sized person riding a pony as long as they don't weigh too much. It looks too controlling? How can you have too much control of your horse? Never heard of that. What DOES bother me is when people put their 9 year olds on 17 hand Warmbloods and thoroughbreds, who they can't control and look grossly disproportionate. It is much, much safer to be a little bigger than 'show ideal' then be too small. There is more to riding than looking pretty and winning in shows.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

He's very pretty  He can carry your weight just fine, cause your super skinny. I wish I was skinny. I think your legs are a tiny bit too long, but they really aren't interfering with him or you, so all is good. I love the pink on him, he's very cute. Aww, now I want a pony that wears a pink saddle.


----------



## ponyz (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank you Gidji!
I do gaming events with him so size is not really a judging issue. When I ride him english, and my legs are in a correct english sturrip length, my legs accualy fit very nicley on him. Dancehabit7, I see what your saying. I dont think I look too controling over him? Do you? 

He also needs a 'bigger' rider because he is a bit of a handful. With a little kid, it would not end well.


----------



## ponyz (Jul 1, 2008)

New pics!! This show just happened last weekend!! What do you think?









http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...&so=0#/photo.php?pid=84619&id=100000130985632


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

You look fine! A bit tall, but not even close to too heavy!

May I add your horse is adorable? I love the pink :-D


----------



## ponyz (Jul 1, 2008)

Aww thanks!! 
Do i look silly tall? or just like yeah, im a bit tall but okay?


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

you look great!

A tiny bit tall, but def. not silly!

I look silly on any horse  I have super long legs :/


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

You are definately not too big for your pony at all. You both enjoy one another and you love being together - so kep on riding


----------



## ponyz (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank you. He is finally starting to understand putting together speed and patterns lol


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

No, your not to big.


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Sep 27, 2009)

As others have said, you're tall, but otherwise fine. Just make sure to sit gently on him to minimize physical stress, especially when jumping. I'm 5' 8" and have never had a particularly slim build, so I've had to learn how to sit softly, and it's helped my riding a lot.


----------



## ponyz (Jul 1, 2008)

Lily, do you mean im too tall, but not too big? or what? sorry, confused =]


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

I wouldn't say you're too big for him at all. When/if your feet start to reach down past his belly, you'll know it's time to get a bigger horse. LOL. In the meantime, the neon pink tack is blinding me...where on earth did you get that?


----------



## ponyz (Jul 1, 2008)

Okay thanks! I got my tack at an online store. Dont you love it??


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Your perfect size.Love the tack !


----------



## ponyz (Jul 1, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

Unless you are gonna grow anymore than what you are than I think you look just right!!! OHHH and btw I LOVE THE PINK TACK!!!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I am constantly amazed at all these threads asking if you are too big for your ponies - If it isn't struggling to carry you, who cares? Do you really care that much about looks?

I ride Mounted Games, so it is the norm to see combinations like this - 










That pony is an absolute rocket, loves his job, and doesn't struggle under any of the riders.

The only restriction we have in games is that if the pony is 12.2h or under, the rider must way 60kg or less.

Ponies are stronger than most give them credit for - I love ponies and will never stop riding them. For games and gaming, smaller means better agility.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Dang, sorry about the size of the pic!


----------



## butterfly1341 (Nov 4, 2009)

You look good on him--not too big or not too small!


----------



## pepperum (Nov 4, 2009)

You are definately not too big on him! you look fine! don't stop riding him because of other people's opinions... if you are comfortable riding him and he isn't struggling (which he is clearly not) then you shouldn't worry about what other people think.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha, I think you look fine. I was told I recently by a member that I NEEDED TO BUY A BIGGER HORSE....to be honest I was slightly offended since I didn't ask for any critiques. I posted pics from our first ride and got basically told I'm huge and my horse is tiny...lol.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

^^ dont post pictures if you dont want comments like that.... 

honestly its not a big deal, unless your legs interfere with the ponies/ horses and as long as your not hurting their back. i could be wrong but i have heard that horses can carry 10-15 of their weight, if its in the right place on their back. Im about 120lbs I have no qualms with riding a pony 13.2 and up. I wont get on a pony that looks to be 800 or less pounds. My pony is 14.2 or so, i havent sticked her, shes could even be a small horse. Im about 5'6 or 5'7 im sure i would get some remarks from someone about how im too tall. But seeing as my mare is around 1000lb its not a big deal at all.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

I am 5'3" and I am comfortable on a 13hh Peruvian/Arab cross. I am 112 lbs but he doesn't even act like I am there! You are byy no means too big for your horse, you guys look great in my opinion


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, it's often more about how big their frame is. A small built 13hh pony can carry less than a larger built 13hh pony.

And often, it comes down to height more than weight. A rider that's very tall in comparison to their pony may cause some balance issues for the horse, especially if the rider isn't balanced.

Jack's former owner sold him to my trainer because she was too tall. He is 14.1hh and she is 5'9", perhaps taller. He did not do well under saddle with her because he didn't have good balance to begin with himself back then. Me and my trainer are both 5'2" or 3" and he does very well with both of us under saddle. And his former owner was a good rider, it had nothing to do with good or bad rider, or the heaviness of the rider - just height.

However, I don't think you look too big.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I think your fine... i knwo you said no comments, but... I.LOVE.YOUR.PINK.TACK. lol its amazing!!! and yoru pony is cute to, and i wouldnt think youw ere ever to big unless he started struggling to carry you, which rarely happens with ponies, their to strong! lol


----------



## MeganAndPastick (Aug 9, 2010)

You look like the perfect size for a pony like him


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't think you look to big but would if you were to get any bigger


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I think you look fine on him. Btw..LOVE the first photo of him. Gorgeous color choice on him.


----------

